# New Ubuntu-Supported Video Driver PPA(currently only Nvidia drivers)



## InhaleOblivion (Aug 25, 2015)

Recently saw an article the other day about updating your Ubuntu video drivers.  Especially since Canonical's default ones are outdated.  It's pretty straight forward just open a terminal and type:
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
sudo apt-get update

If you want to get the latest version of the driver, run this command:
sudo apt-get install nvidia-355

I've had no issues running this on Ubuntu 15.04 with kernel 4.1.6 LTS.  My graphics card is a EVGA Geforce GTX 760

http://news.softpedia.com/news/the-...pa-is-well-received-by-community-489839.shtml


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 25, 2015)

Maybe one day Linux will start being as user friendly as Windows...


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 25, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Maybe one day Linux will start being as user friendly as Windows...


It already is.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 25, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Maybe one day Linux will start being as user friendly as Windows...



Linux, coded for desktop usages, is quite user friendly. You hardly need to run any command lines. The main issue is lack of driver support due to lack of market share which is understandable.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 25, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> It already is.


What flavors? I want to run 0 command lines to install something


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 25, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What flavors? I want to run 0 command lines to install something


Linux Mint.

If you cannot do something without a GUI, please let me know.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 25, 2015)

You will probably want to run command lines no matter which distro you choose eventually. And choosing your distro is like choosing a spec tree in MMO. 
Ubuntu is one of the popular ones for those who are just getting into it. I myself use Fedora distro only because I've been using it for many years.


----------



## ricoh (Aug 25, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What flavors? I want to run 0 command lines to install something



As was already said, Linux Mint.

All three commands in the first post can be done via GUI in Mint.


----------



## yesyesloud (Aug 26, 2015)

Mhm... You can easily install the latest proprietary video drivers (stable or development) using Ubuntu's _Software & Updates_ GUI, _Additional Drivers _tab, though.

It's great that GNU/Linux has become as user friendly as any other _home appliance_ OS hehe.

When people talk about Linux, they tend to ignore that most of its easily available software is distribution-dependent, although even the latest drivers are distribution-agnostic if you know how to install them.

I wouldn't say hardware support is that major a problem - one can always try another distro (if lazy), get the right drivers or get them right . Actually, vanilla Linux kernels alone feature out-of-the-box support for a lot more hardware than Windows (there's a bit more to this subject than kitchen builds).

As another side note: the command line is grand. May everyone love the essential glory that secretly rules the computer world someday...

The only reason I still run windows is gaming. Frankly I wish I could ditch it.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Aug 26, 2015)

yesyesloud said:


> Mhm... You can easily install the latest proprietary video drivers (stable or development) using Ubuntu's _Software & Updates_ GUI, _Additional Drivers _tab, though.



I wish that were the case.  The latest proprietary video drivers from the Canonical default PPA are 346.59  They are outdated and Nvidia has released numerous updates since then.  This allows us an easier way to install the latest 355.06 driver without all the headaches of doing it manually.  Which is also what the article I linked referred to why the new PPA is being created in the first place.  Ubuntu users have to rely on third party repos to get the latest drivers unfortunately.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 26, 2015)

yesyesloud said:


> The only reason I still run windows is gaming. Frankly I wish I could ditch it.



Well, it's more than just games. Photoshop doesn't support Linux, either, and it is a crucial application for me unless GIMP has magically outraced Photoshop by miles. I haven't used GIMP for a few years now. I know Photoshop can work through WINE but that isn't the point.

There are also other 3D applications that aren't Linux friendly. Blender works on Linux but neither does E-on Vue nor Terragen. The support isn't there.


----------



## yesyesloud (Aug 26, 2015)

InhaleOblivion said:


> Ubuntu users have to rely on third party repos to get the latest drivers unfortunately.


Even _nvidia-xxx-updates _(development driver) is old? Odd. Its versioning was often wrong on the Software & Updates GUI back when I used this branch (on a P4 box with a now legacy nvidia gpu though).

Anyway, that's why I moved to Arch, its software is bleeding edge. Can't see myself using Ubuntu again, although I still find it great (specially the minimal CD versatility).

Nice that Ubuntu users have that alternative btw, I wouldn't say it's unfortunate 



alucasa said:


> Well, it's more than just games. Photoshop doesn't support Linux, either, and it is a crucial application for me unless GIMP has magically outraced Photoshop by miles. I haven't used GIMP for a few years now. I know Photoshop can work through WINE but that isn't the point.
> 
> There are also other 3D applications that aren't Linux friendly. Blender works on Linux but neither does E-on Vue nor Terragen. The support isn't there.


I know what you mean. I love Gimp but only use it professionally for pretty basic polishing (cropping, brightness, contrast, hue, saturation, alpha etc). I don't need more than it offers but it's just me.

Leaving the 2D arena... Linux has quite a few powerful alternatives in the 3D modeling department. In this case, it mainly depends on one's will to learn.


----------

